# new to site, saying hello and looking catamaran



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey folks. 40 year sailor, 100 ton. blah blah blah. I own the best slip in boston and am looking for a used 40ft cat. If anyone knows of such please drop me a line. Thanks! Going to try and attach a picture.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I'm sure you've checked all the usual online listing sites, so nothing more I can add. Based on your screen name, I'm curious if this will be to run charters? Do you own/run a charter company in Boston?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The BEST slip in Boston was owned, or leased, by John Henry (owner of the Red Sox).

Welcome to SailNet.


----------



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok finally the picture


----------



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Did the picture show up?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

You have a slip at Boston Yacht Haven - and no boat?


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Okay, since it looks like this thread was started a year and a half ago, presumably you either found a boat to put in the slip since then or got rid of the slip? What did you get?


----------



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok, couldn't find a reasonable 40 foot cat on the East coast, people were insane on prices. So I found an 84 Prout quest 33, new gelcoat, rigging, sails, mast and engine in the middle of a Florida swamp. 1400 miles offshore later and she is now home.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

If those 2 pictures are what you're calling a "Florida Swamp" then you obviously missed out on a proper swamp tour !!!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Boston Charter Boat said:


> Did the picture show up?


Looks a bit crowded for my liking, last thing I want from my slip is 100 tourists staring at me in my cockpit.


----------



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh I don't think I missed the swamp tour, caught this at the dock. Six and half feet.


----------



## Boston Charter Boat (Jan 24, 2017)

Tourists are what happens when you live in the big city. As long as they stay on their side of the moat.


----------

